# Poorboys Wheel Sealant, Any better alternatives?



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant, Any better alternatives?

Also how often do you/ people apply it?


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't used the poorboys, but i have Liquid Glass on my alloys.
Looks perfect and the 4 layers from april 2008 (if i remember right) still do their job very well. :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Collinite 845 for me.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

FK1000p


----------



## LiE (Feb 16, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> FK1000p


Yep this is what I use.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

fk1000p has been getting good reviews on wheels, it'll be my next purchase when my PB runs out


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FK1000p without a doubt 3 coats lasts easily 4 months


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FK1000p here too:thumb: great on paintwork too


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Collinite 845 for me.


Me too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Cupra-R said:


> Poorboys Wheel Sealant, Any better alternatives?
> 
> Also how often do you/ people apply it?


My favourite.....apply about every two months...(OCD?)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A base of Carlack NSC before 1000p makes it work even better.


----------



## Rom (Feb 1, 2009)

Im planning on 3 coats of Z2, followed by Z-CS. Not used it yet, so cant comment on effectiveness. But from what ive read it should be good


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> FK1000p without a doubt 3 coats lasts easily 4 months


...not to mention it bloody great value too. You get a bucket of the stuff for £18. I have PB wheel sealant too. No contest if you ask me. 1000P all the way.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I've just bought some Optimum Opti-Seal as i've gone off PB Wheel Sealant as I find it too much hard work to apply.

I must be applying my PC Wheel Sealant wrong. It's the thick, grainy pink paste, correct?

I use a soft cloth to apply it. I ensure a good coating so the pink paste is clearly visible on the wheel. I then leave it for about 10-15 minutes and then buff it to a shine. But it takes a monumental effort to remove from the wheel and often takes me around 10-15 minutes per wheel just to remove it.

I must be doing something wrong! How much do I need to apply and how long before buffing to a shine? Should any of the 'pink' be visible on the wheel?


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

I only have used PB and quite like it, re application, I use a MF applicator, put it on so its like cloudy not too pink although inevitably a bit gets pink here and then. 10 minutes or so and buff off, doesn't take much and the wheels do look good.....

Not sure if that is best but works for me!

Gaz


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

I love PB Wheel sealant. Smells fantastic. I've got two layers on the wheels so far and the wheels look great (when clean)


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the Poorboy's Wheel Sealant too. Also really like the smell!

I recently put 3 coats on and I expect it'll last a good few months, but I'll top it up every 2 months or so with an extra coat. I apply with a yellow Meguiars foam applicator pad and leave it for 5 - 10 mins before buffing off with a microfibre. I've never had a problem buffing it off. In fact, I'd say it's the easiest product I use for buffing off. I try to apply so it is cloudy but there's the odd pink looking bit.

D


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

FK1000P is a not an alloy specific sealant, am I right?

Can be used on the body work too?

Is there anything which I can spray on? I have these wheels....










...and don't fancy having to apply wax to each individual spoke!!!! :buffer:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Cupra-R said:


> FK1000P is a not an alloy specific sealant, am I right?
> 
> Can be used on the body work too?
> 
> ...


Surely whatever you spray on will need to be buffed off each spoke anyway? Its whats OCD is all about having to do each individual spoke. You'll only need to do it 3 times a year....


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

But would atleast cut down the time needed to apply the product...?!


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Cupra-R said:


> But would atleast cut down the time needed to apply the product...?!


But then you would spend hours getting it off all the parts behind the wheels!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Zaino CS?


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Cupra-R said:


> FK1000P is a not an alloy specific sealant, am I right?
> 
> Can be used on the body work too?
> 
> ...


Cupra, I have the same wheels on my BMW. Before I put them on I did give them 3 coats of PB sealant. It was easy enough to apply and buff, but it is time consuming and hard work work because of the design of the wheel. BUT when it comes to cleaning time it is well worth it, a weekly wash with normally car shampoo and they are sparkling again. Put the hard work in now and seal them properly, it will make cleaning them a whole lot easier in the future.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine are brand new and have no tyres on them. I was thinking of applying the wax before having tyres put on. 

But when cleaning, do any of you use a brush? or even a sponge to get into the spokes, wouldnt that remove the wax?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the wax/sealant will not be removed by brushing alone. It is harsh cleaners that will do that so get them well sealed before you put them on, then you'll only need shampoo to clean them. That will eventually remove a sealant, but FK1000 for example should easily last 3-5 months if you keep them regularly cleaned.

If it were me, I'd get Opti-Seal and use that as a regular top up. Its a mist spray sealant that you simply wipe over and dont need to do any buffing off at all, so a few mins on each (clean) wheel and you will have added more gloss and good protection.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

hmmm thanks Bigpikle, and is Opti-Seal an addition to wax? as oppose to being an alternative?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Cupra-R said:


> hmmm thanks Bigpikle, and is Opti-Seal an addition to wax? as oppose to being an alternative?


it is a sealant, so you dont need wax as well, but I would get them really clean and take the time to give them a really good seal with 1-2 layers of FK1000 or Colli, then use the OS as a regular easy top up.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Right, and from what I've read, FK1000 is a spray on sealent too? It can be used on paint work as well? (or rather is designed for paintwork and can be used on wheels?!)

Where can I buy FK1000? somewhere locally? 

And Opti-Seal?


----------



## Bell_130 (Feb 20, 2007)

I use the Poorboys stuff on my 19" LMs and never had a problem. A quick wipe over after hosing brings them up like this:










Before i put the wheels on the car i gave them 3 coats all round and i can't fault it. It's been almost 3 months now and 90% of the brake dust still comes of with hosing alone :thumb:

As for cleaning the spokes, i use the small Vikan brush. Works a treat but i find i have to use my old megs wheel face brush for doing around the split bolts.

Chris


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Cupra-R said:


> Right, and from what I've read, FK1000 is a spray on sealent too? It can be used on paint work as well? (or rather is designed for paintwork and can be used on wheels?!)
> 
> Where can I buy FK1000? somewhere locally?
> 
> And Opti-Seal?


Alex at Serious Performance is a legend.....get it here:
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html

FK1000 can't be sprayed, but can be used on paint & wheels. Works great on both.
:thumb:


----------



## stu197 (Mar 1, 2009)

I use autoglym spray on wheel seal,nice and easy too pt on and seems too do the trick. 

Altough I am looking at trying other products,was going too try poorboys but like the sound of this fk1000p,who's it made by and where can I get some from.


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm.....I wonder, nobody mentioned the Rimwax of Smartwax ! Very smoothfull (little bit polishing) en a high glossed end and last very long. A little bit of washing the wheels and the brakedirt runs off !! Fantastic ! I never used others !


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

I use rimwax and have found it very easy to apply and buff off and like Scenic says, brake dust is very easy to wash off without using anything other than the usual car shampoo


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone esle find the poorboys wheel selant has really quite an offensive smell! used it for the first time the other day and the stink of it really took me by surprise! For all the products i have it is the first one that i would say 'stinks'


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rimwax smells like chewing-gum ! Delicious !!!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive used both and rimwax isnt as good as PB

the most important thing with any is to use an acid free wheel cleaner or just shampoo, or none of them will last


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Cupra-R said:


> Mine are brand new and have no tyres on them. I was thinking of applying the wax before having tyres put on.
> 
> But when cleaning, do any of you use a brush? or even a sponge to get into the spokes, wouldnt that remove the wax?


dont use a brush, get a tiling sponge from B&Q, very very soft once wet and being a sponge will shape to get in between any spokes or angles etc very easily

the best product for less than a £1 IMO that anyone can spend on any cleaning stuff


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use:

Werkstat Prime Strong (x2)

then:

Poorboys Wheel Sealant (x2)

then:

FK1000P (x2)

Probably way over the top, but the wheels are were freshly refurbed about 3 months ago, and still look great today, and nothing sticks to them!

:thumb:

For other wheels (i.e.) non refurbed ones, I just use FK1000P...as others have said - great product for wheels!

:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone used Gtechnique / Nanolex?


----------



## stu197 (Mar 1, 2009)

What is this fk1000p???has anybody got a link as too where I can buy it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

stu197 said:


> What is this fk1000p???has anybody got a link as too where I can buy it


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html

BUY IT. BUY IT!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## X5_Sport (May 21, 2009)

The FK1000P looks quite quite, just wanted to know how long the tin lasts for most folk?
How many layers should you apply and how often?


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

Wheel Guard lasts about 10 years - coat your wheels and it prevents corrosion and oxidation. It's easy to apply, clear, self levelling and even winter road salts and brake dust don't affect it. After application you can just wash your wheels with soapy water - no wheel cleaners needed.


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

PS This is not the same as Chemical Guys Wheel Guard


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

X5_Sport said:


> The FK1000P looks quite quite, just wanted to know how long the tin lasts for most folk?
> How many layers should you apply and how often?


I have had my "shark" for about 3 months now, done loads of 2 and 3 coat cars as well as their wheels, and not really a big dent out of the tin...

So, I would say, for 1 person and 1 car....2 thin layers every 3 - 4 months or so...should last for years!

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Sealing wheels is a horrible job, especially if you are going to take them off and do it properly. So you need something that really works, something you can apply just once a year, something that will protect your wheels from muck, so that you can clean your wheels with just a blast from the pressure washer. That product is Nanolex Basic Rim Sealant. Get some and be happy. I did and i am.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

lol that sounds like one of them annoying tv adverts you see on QVC

:lol:


----------

